# Major BBA Outbreak!



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

SAE is the best BBA eater. 
insufficient or fluctuating CO2 is the main reason of BBA outbreak.
Excel works well against BBA, just make sure you don't overdose too much, otherwise you would end up killing all your fish too.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

I would trim any plant leaves that have BBA on them, they will be killed by the BBA anyway. Spot dosing excel or Hydrogen peroxide on driftwood/glass/substrate to kill it where you can (be careful not to use too much, 2x the recommended dosage on excel is what alot of people do to get rid of BBA). Mollies, Siamese Algae Eaters and American flag fish all have been reported to eat BBA and wont eat your plants (much). But even with all of this it will come back unless you treat the root of the problem which is an imbalance of light, nutrients and Co2. I think you have way too much light for a tank that does not have C02 and regular fertilizer dosing. I recommend reducing your photo period (like you already mentioned) and raising you light up if possible by hanging it. Begin dosing dry ferts and excel or Adding a Co2 system (Pressurized is best, but DIY yeast mix will work on a budget).


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

I did want to avoid Co2 however I planned on dosing ferts regularly. I had ordered a bunch of ferts from Rex Grigg whom I now understand is MIA therefore I must look elsewhere and I am. At pfertz and I shall order their micros and the Macro Solution (N, P & K). So I will dose these in conjunction with Excel while at the same time reducing my photoperiod and purchase a couple of mollies probably. I suppose I should trim some too.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

SAE are going to get too big for a tank this size and they are not 100% reliable as algae eaters, some do well but others quickly develop a preference for fish food once they taste it.

Agree that you have too much light to not be adding fertilizer including a source of carbon. At the very least you should be dosing ferts and adding Excel daily. CO2 would be a better choice than Excel if you can swing it. Lowering your photoperiod will only help so much. Unfortunately the algae looks bad enough that you will need to remove as much as possible first even if it means removing the affected leaves. Then you can think about spot treating any new patches with Excel. A powerhead won't do much of anything to help unless it is helping to distribute nutrients or CO2 to areas of the tank that currently have no flow.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong, way, but personally looking at your setup, I would start over. Post your parameters and what kind of mainteance you do on a regular basis and get some advise from the members here.


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

captain_bu said:


> SAE are going to get too big for a tank this size and they are not 100% reliable as algae eaters, some do well but others quickly develop a preference for fish food once they taste it.
> 
> Agree that you have too much light to not be adding fertilizer including a source of carbon. At the very least you should be dosing ferts and adding Excel daily. CO2 would be a better choice than Excel if you can swing it. Lowering your photoperiod will only help so much. Unfortunately the algae looks bad enough that you will need to remove as much as possible first even if it means removing the affected leaves. Then you can think about spot treating any new patches with Excel. A powerhead won't do much of anything to help unless it is helping to distribute nutrients or CO2 to areas of the tank that currently have no flow.


Very helpful, thanks. 


houseofcards said:


> Don't take this the wrong, way, but personally looking at your setup, I would start over. Post your parameters and what kind of mainteance you do on a regular basis and get some advise from the members here.


Not bad advice, I've thought about it. Rather than start completely over I'd like to attempt to remove as much as I can first and hopefully I can keep it down enough until my ferts arrive and I get my Flourish Excel. I think I'll try that and report back and if it fails, back to the drawing board.

As for my latest water parameters, I'll get back to you on that when I get home and use my test kits.

Maitenance would involve 15% water change weekly, replacing the evaporated water around 2x a week, every 3-4 weeks rinsing the filter pads in tank water then change them out 3-4 weeks later (I use zero carbon in them btw) and removing algae with my dual scraper/scrubber. I haven't started plant triming yet.

Anyway, I'll report back with those latest parameters shortly.


----------

